# Japanese ryukins and Edo nishiki



## Ichthius (Sep 20, 2011)

A quick video while cleaning the ponds. These are fish I imported from Japan. 
http://goldfishgarage.blogspot.com/2012/11/japanese-ryukin-and-edo-nishiki.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice fish, and nice site, too. I like your big vat, and feeding the ranchu was fun.


----------

